# Red bellied eating



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

hey again, i just need to make sure everything is alright, i got my 5" red bellied piranhas about 3 days and as soon as i moved them to their new tank i dropped a piece of fish about 4 inches long and they aggressively ate it to the bone. so now whenever i drop a piece of shrimp, hot dog or even another piece of the same fish they go for it but then when they get close they just leave it alone. is there anything wrong?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Might be that they ate enough the first go to satisfy them for a bit. Try feeding them small amounts a couple times a day to insure that everything is ok. Also when they are just moved they become a little finicky in there eating habits I find for a couple of weeks until they get settled in. The fact that they have ate already is a good sign that they are doing well. But again my advice would be small amount of pellets or such two or three times daily as this will also get them used to you and later on will eat in front of you no problem.


----------



## timbruun (Aug 4, 2009)

Like redneckronin said. Keep trying to feed them small pieces and remove whatever they don't eat. Large piranhas can go for quite a while without eating after a good meal. Let them settle in after the move. May take a bit but keep trying.


----------



## aWhITExbOYz (Jun 4, 2004)

timbruun said:


> Like redneckronin said. Keep trying to feed them small pieces and remove whatever they don't eat. Large piranhas can go for quite a while without eating after a good meal. Let them settle in after the move. May take a bit but keep trying.


Hot dogs?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe stop feeding them hotdogs


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

i dont feed them hotdogs, i just tried to see if they would go for it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RNR covered it all accept for DON'T FEED HOTDOGS!


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

u should try not feeding them for a couple of days like 2 or 3 .. they should eat after that ..


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Maybe stop feeding them hotdogs


Do they like it with ketchup and mustard?....

Clean all the food remains from the bottom and make 20% to 30% weekly water changes, maybe your water parameters arent the best.

Better water quality=good health=good apetite.

Cheers.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> Maybe stop feeding them hotdogs


Do they like it with ketchup and mustard?....

Clean all the food remains from the bottom and make 20% to 30% weekly water changes, maybe your water parameters arent the best.

Better water quality=good health=good apetite.

Cheers.
[/quote]
math is power :nod:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

so is knowledge. like knowledge you should have gained before you purchased these fish. reading your posts i can tell you have no idea what your doing as far as fish keeping in general.

my genuine advice would be to start reading every sticky on these forums, searching for topics similar to your situation, and asking questions as needed.

when people give you real advice, such as dont feed them hotdogs, dont be a smartass. hotdogs are packed with preservatives and other crap that is not good for your fish.

so stop acting like you know what your doing, you obviously dont. if you want advice, ask.

you may feel like im flaming you, but im really just trying to bring you back to earth on this. this is a hobby a lot of us are passoinate about, so we can smell BS from a mile away.


----------

